# Worming! Whats the appropriate age to worm tiels?



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

I did not know that you had to do this so now i would like to do this as soon as i can ! My birds are 10 months and 5months old. Also does a vet do this or do i get worming stuff from a pet store or other? 

Thanks


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You don't need to worm them UNLESS you suspect that they have worms. It can do more harm than good.

Here is a post from srtiels:



> Cockatiels can get tapeworms...this can be after a red mite attack. If suspected it is best have a vet do a fecal exam or float. Many mites/lice can be visually seen by inspecting the bird.
> 
> The downside of a worming is that if there is a heavy infestion in the gut of the bird the worming can cause an impaction, and if you do not know what to look for the bird can die of secondary problems.


----------



## Charliechuckles (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Solace i shall not be worming them then as they are fine, i just thought it was something you had to do and was curious


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Your in a country where there is a product coalled Worm Out. it is sold in petshops and pushed by every vendor saying that birds MUST be wormed, and even a couple times a year. ALL this is is someones skillful marketing to sell products.

Birds do not have to be wormed...AND if a problem is suspected it is better to have a vet do a fecal float to see if the bird is passing parasites or eggs, and to treat under vet supervision.


----------

